# Medina Lake?



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I fished medina lake for channels for the first time sunday night and i was pleasantly suprised. We caught two smaller fish and the fattest 13 pounder Ive ever seen. The scale I had with me read 13.1 but the fish looked bigger than that to me. It looked like it was at least a 15. Caught on cut shad.

Does anyone fish this lake regurly for cats?

thanks,
joe


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

One of those lakes i definitely always wanted too but i didnt know it was open again to the public. Are you able to park off of rt 18 again? i know for a while they had it blocked off cuz i also used to catch bait in the creek there. i bet there are some real hogs in that lake, it sees so little pressure. Might have to give it a shot sometime soon.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

ya you can park off of 18. This is the first time I've fished it for cats, but i've caught some decent largemouths out of it. Only one side of the lake is open to bank fishing though. All of the interesting points and bays are on the other side too.


----------



## Saw Player (Jun 19, 2007)

Where is this lake? I drive down 18 sometimes but I don't remember ever seeing it.


----------



## Saw Player (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh, and are canoes without motors permitted?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

rt just east of town, it is hardly visible just a parking lot and a huge upland dike is visible. on rt 18 you will cross a creek and the parking lot/lake is to the north of the creek. you could use the small boat if you could lug it up the 200 yards,accross a small bridge and 50 yards uophill to the lake.


----------



## Saw Player (Jun 19, 2007)

freyedknot said:


> rt just east of town, it is hardly visible just a parking lot and a huge upland dike is visible. on rt 18 you will cross a creek and the parking lot/lake is to the north of the creek. you could use the small boat if you could lug it up the 200 yards,accross a small bridge and 50 yards uophill to the lake.


Cool. I've been meaning to work out more anyway! Thanks for the info!


----------

